# Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting



## Donibcsi (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi!
I have registered vag-com 704.1 and I have a big problem.
This car fault codes:
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: User\6N0-927-735.LBL
Part No: 6N0 927 735 C
Component: DS085 Getriebe 1070
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
4 Faults Found:
00263 - Transmission 
20-10 - Malfunction in Basic Setting - Intermittent
00844 - Shift Lever; Gate Recognition Switch (F257) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00845 - Shift Lever; Neutral-Recognition Switch (F258) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00846 - Shift Lever; Stop-Recognition Switch (F259) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
Can anybody help me?
Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Donibcsi)*

Been here yet?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...85%29
...of course you need to fix the problems with the shift lever before you can perform the basic setting.


----------



## Donibcsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Theresias)*

Hi!
I don't know this web page. I live in Hungary.
This procedure is very good!
Thank you very much Sebastian!!


----------



## Donibcsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Theresias)*

Hi!
This proced failed:-( Basic setting 014. After "Wait" and before "Minus" displayed zone one: RTFM!
_Loosen the gear actuator nut and tighten it with zero-potential._ 
Please see this picture:http://www.hildep.hu/valto.bmp
Loosen the bolt 1 and tighten it with zero-potential.?
Thanks!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Donibcsi)*

Which number showed up next to the RTFM?
_"Read The Fine Manual", this text is original VAG text we did not make it up it's what the control module tells every diagnostic tool._
Updated our WIKI to represent the exact error values...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ation


_Modified by Theresias at 6:44 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## Donibcsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Theresias)*

Hi!
Thank you very much this proced.
This number "12".
I adjusted gear actuator and replaced selector rod and ball head but basic setting not OK.
MVB 015 display zone 3:Specified value: 2.5V +/- 0.2V (G239)
MVB 015 display zone 4:Specified value: 2.9V +/- 0.2V (G240)
These voltages OK.
?????
Goodby


----------



## Donibcsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Donibcsi)*

Reverse light should be flash under the basic setting from 5-8 shifting.
This light does not flash.


----------



## Donibcsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Theresias)*

Hi
I have a problem. 
I adjusted ball head on gearbox, and i started basic setting.
Gearbox is 1-28 shifting, then "KICKDOWN" and "N" came then "STARTMOT" and SHEARCING, but NOT changed "IGN.OFF"
Then i readed fault codes, and i got 1 fault:
00263 - Transmission 
20-00 - Malfunction in Basic settings
Can you help me?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Theresias)*

Hey Sebastain,
I have always liked RTFB or pay me.
This is great RTFM!
Best,
Jack


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Lupo 3L gearbox basic setting (Donibcsi)*

Hello Donibcsi,
Make sure your basics are satisfied in the engine ECU 01 for a throttle alignment before trying in the trans 02.
Best,
Jack


----------



## iwcham1979 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi guys... I appologise for necroing such an old thread, but it is the right one  I recently bought a Lupo 3L. New accumulator installed, hydraulic orings changed, hydraulic oil changed, turbo cleaned, went for a test drive, the car went through gears like before, definitely needing a basic setting done, but Ok, not stuck in any gear, and things like that. I forgot to ask whether it had been done, so i drove back to the garage. The mechanic said "No", so he took his laptop, and started doing the settings. The vcsd was slow to respond, giving instructions to loosen the gear actuator nut and re-tighten it, the thing we ignored. The gearbox started making clicking sounds. He unhooked the laptop from the OBD connector, and the car refused to start afterwards. When in tiptronic mode, it continued clicking and selecting gears.... We connected it to vcsd again and it went through 1, 2, 3, had trouble selecting 4, and went on to 5, sometimes barely touching 4. Then the mechanic tried disconnecting the gear actuator nut all together hoping that the gearbox could go through the gears unobstructed and finish the settings, which didn't yield any results (of course: the nut requires loosening, not removing) I tried to start the car when the car was lowered, the engine started, but immediately cut off. The mechanic was in the middle of servicing another car so he had to leave Lupo for tomorrow hoping to find the solution. Any advice would be appreciated! I am now worried if any damage had been done and whether things had been seriously messed up... Before changing the accumulator and fluid, the car was going through all the gears, but was not doing it right, i guess (but bear in mind that i have never ever driven any automatic). It would hold 4 gear at very low revs, for example, then shift down to 1 under braking much later than I would do.... things like that... behaving as if a bad driver was behind the wheel of a manual gearbox car. I may have noticed that a few times the car refused to start from the first attempt. Olso, when i put the gear selector in STOP, the engine would shut off in 5 gear? What do you think about this? Why did the car have difficulty going through all the gears even before loosening (in our case disconnecting) the nut? And how to recover from the interrupted basic setting? Thanks a lot?


----------



## adamekuska (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello everybody!
I have a '99 vw Lupo 3l. I have a problem with the gearbox that it can not switch to gear 1. I hear that the robot is trying to switch but after some try the car starts to beep and need to turn off ignition. I read the following fault codes: 00263 Gearbox implausible signal and 00789 Reversing switch-F41- implausible signal. When I turn on the ignition the reversing light always on even the shoft leverer is in N on the dashboard too. 
Can somebody help me what to do in this case?
Thank you


----------



## nikitoo123 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi everyone, I have problem with Robot Transmission. When I drive on D or Manual mode, when car swich on 5-gear the clutch remains pressed and car doesnt want to running . I make diagnostic with launch and no have Fault in transmission. I replace Pressure Acumulator but without effect this problem remained. I make Adaptation as stated in Ross Tech for this Transmission but without effect problem remained. Please someone who know for this problem on this Semi-Automatic Transmission Help me Thank YOU!


----------

